# Six Ways to Fix the Army's Culture



## CDG (Sep 6, 2016)

Good article from War On The Rocks.  I agree with everything said based on my experience working with the Army.  I know members here have voiced similar frustrations many times.

Six Ways to Fix the Army’s Culture


----------



## Centermass (Sep 6, 2016)

Served with General Barno years ago. One of the smartest O's I ever knew. The article just reinforces what I know about the man.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 7, 2016)

In recent years I've become more of a fan of "burn it to the ground and start over" strategy. 

I think those are some pretty good starting points, but how you implement them is mind boggling to me.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh look!  It's an article about improving the Army that doesn't start with "make it more like the Marine Corps."


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 7, 2016)

I agree with all of it. Great article. The "private proofing" mentality is poisonous and it's good to see a General recommending giving Joe's more freedom and entrusting them with their own safety. Soldiers (and people in general) are a lot like the Green Bay Packers- they play to their opponents level. Treat men and women like grown men and women, guess how they will behave? Viewing the first 4 years of an enlistment as 13th-16th grades is poisonous.


----------



## Brill (Sep 7, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> I agree with all of it. Great article. The "private proofing" mentality is poisonous and it's good to see a General recommending giving Joe's more freedom and entrusting them with their own safety. Soldiers (and people in general) are a lot like the Green Bay Packers- they play to their opponents level. Treat men and women like grown men and women, guess how they will behave? Viewing the first 4 years of an enlistment as 13th-16th grades is poisonous.



Berghdal and Manning were Joes.  Joe needs close supervision.

This point made me laugh especially when Generals are banging their staff and even our elected leaders rarely show any smidgen of ethics and have zero integrity.

*6. Strengthen Ethics and Integrity*


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2016)

The Army's not going to make an SR-71 out of a P-51. It will take some drastic and immediate steps, but the heavy lifting will be a long, slow burn. Half-measures of which our nation is so fond won't work and will only pay lip service to the desired endstate. The fact is the Army does not want to change. Upsetting the status quo on which officers have molded their careers? Take away their micromanaging power and place that in the hands of pseudo-officer CSM's and lower? Ask that your E-5's become leaders? Enforce standards which will in turn drive down manning until you learn how to create a quality product?

Not bloody likely, old chap.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 7, 2016)

pretty much the same issues we faced 21 years ago when I was a lieutenant


----------



## Brill (Sep 8, 2016)

A new uniform will fix all our problems!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 8, 2016)

delete


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 8, 2016)

lindy said:


> Berghdal and Manning were Joes.  Joe needs close supervision.
> 
> This point made me laugh especially when Generals are banging their staff and even our elected leaders rarely show any smidgen of ethics and have zero integrity.
> 
> *6. Strengthen Ethics and Integrity*


What about General Haight? Gen Roberts? What about Petraeus' well documented incident? all this talk about keeping Joe in line  while the highest levels of our leadership are fucking up in royal fashion? It's hypocrisy.


----------



## Brill (Sep 8, 2016)

100% agree @DasBoot


----------



## Teufel (Sep 8, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Oh look!  It's an article about improving the Army that doesn't start with "make it more like the Marine Corps."



I thought that's what he said!


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 10, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Oh look!  It's an article about improving the Army that doesn't start with "make it more like the Marine Corps."



The hate is for the article not starting with make it like the Marine Corps.


----------

